# Romex and occupancy types



## ccsparky (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm bidding on a multi-building apartment complex where there are two kinds of buildings:

- Building 1: occupancy type R-2, construction type 5-B (all apartments)
- Building 2: occupancy type A-3, B and R-2, construction type 5-B (community center, main office, and apartments)

Are there any codes (NEC or other) that will prevent me from bidding this whole project in NM?

Thanks!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You should check with the AHJ for any local codes that might apply..

There might also be some local amendments that do not follow the current code cycle..

Also get the name of the person you are talking too for further reference if needed..


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

The A-3 may be an issue if there is fire rated construction in the assembly occupancy. (See 518.4(A))

NM cable is not permitted in fire rated construction in assembly occupancies of 100 persons or more.

Chris


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

be sure to check for drop ceilings as well. (No NM there)


----------



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

manchestersparky said:


> be sure to check for drop ceilings as well. (No NM there)


Drop ceilings is not a factor . Plenum space is a factor


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

yankeewired said:


> Drop ceilings is not a factor . Plenum space is a factor


Outside of Mass, suspended ceilings are a factor for NM cable in commercial spaces.

334.12(A)(2) prohibits NM cable from being installed exposed in dropped or suspended ceilings in other than dwelling units.

Chris


----------



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *yankeewired*  
_Drop ceilings is not a factor . Plenum space is a factor_

Outside of Mass, suspended ceilings are a factor for NM cable in commercial spaces.

334.12(A)(2) prohibits NM cable from being installed exposed in dropped or suspended ceilings in other than dwelling units.

Chris

That Bites! Usually most amendments seem to increase material cost and labor . Here is one that lowers costs:
Mass does not restrict you to three floors . You can use Nm in a six story apt bldg for example as long as you use the Nm within the Dwelling unit . Between floors and in hallways ect are not allowed.


----------



## cofieldb (Oct 6, 2011)

Romex® Type NM cables are approved for multi-family dwellings up to 5 stories of construction types III, IV and V. The office should fall under the same classification. The community center could be considered a place of assembly in which it would be governed by NEC 518.1 for buildings or portions of buildings designed for the gathering of 100 or more people for deliberation, worship, entertainment, eating, drinking and so on. Your best bet would be to contact your local jurisdiction authority and ask how they would classify that area of the building. They have the final say in this kind of application.
ROMEX® is a registered trademark of Southwire Company. You will find more information about ROMEX® brand cable at **their website**.
This communication is for general informational purposes only and is not intended to constitute advice. As all the facts and circumstances in any given situation may not be apparent, this communication is not intended to be, and should not be, relied upon by the reader in making decisions with respect to the issues discussed herein, and the reader assumes the risk if he or she chooses to do so. The reader is encouraged to consult an expert before making any decisions or taking any action concerning the matters in this communication. All warranties, express or implied, including warranties regarding accuracy, adequacy, completeness, legality, reliability, safety or usefulness of any information, ARE DISCLAIMED. Southwire Company is not liable for any damages however caused and on any theory of liability arising in any way out of the information provided or the reader's use of it.
ROMEX® Cable Fan


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

cofieldb instead of "_electrical provider_" I think it would be more appropriate that you state that you work for Southwire.


----------

